# Can't get internet connection through ASA 5505



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I am trying to get an internet connection through an ASA 5505... with absolutely no success.

I have no idea how to use the CLI so im using the ASDM instead... trying to follow the startup wizard but it still won't let me access the internet.

My currently config being:

Result of the command: "show running-config"

: Saved
:
ASA Version 8.2(1) 
!
hostname ciscoasa
enable password 8Ry2YjIyt7RRXU24 encrypted
passwd 2KFQnbNIdI.2KYOU encrypted
names
!
interface Vlan1
nameif inside
security-level 100
ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0 
!
interface Vlan2
nameif outside
security-level 0
ip address dhcp setroute 
!
interface Ethernet0/0
switchport access vlan 2
!
interface Ethernet0/1
!
interface Ethernet0/2
!
interface Ethernet0/3
!
interface Ethernet0/4
!
interface Ethernet0/5
!
interface Ethernet0/6
!
interface Ethernet0/7
!
ftp mode passive
pager lines 24
logging asdm informational
mtu inside 1500
mtu outside 1500
icmp unreachable rate-limit 1 burst-size 1
no asdm history enable
arp timeout 14400
global (outside) 1 interface
nat (inside) 1 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0
timeout xlate 3:00:00
timeout conn 1:00:00 half-closed 0:10:00 udp 0:02:00 icmp 0:00:02
timeout sunrpc 0:10:00 h323 0:05:00 h225 1:00:00 mgcp 0:05:00 mgcp-pat 0:05:00
timeout sip 0:30:00 sip_media 0:02:00 sip-invite 0:03:00 sip-disconnect 0:02:00
timeout sip-provisional-media 0:02:00 uauth 0:05:00 absolute
timeout tcp-proxy-reassembly 0:01:00
dynamic-access-policy-record DfltAccessPolicy
http server enable
http 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 inside
no snmp-server location
no snmp-server contact
snmp-server enable traps snmp authentication linkup linkdown coldstart
crypto ipsec security-association lifetime seconds 28800
crypto ipsec security-association lifetime kilobytes 4608000
telnet timeout 5
ssh timeout 5
console timeout 0
dhcpd auto_config outside
!
dhcpd address 192.168.1.5-192.168.1.36 inside
dhcpd enable inside
!

threat-detection basic-threat
threat-detection statistics access-list
no threat-detection statistics tcp-intercept
webvpn
!
!
prompt hostname context 
Cryptochecksum:98ea9adf0343c4d83971d1bb9c6cf0ab
: end

Can anyone see the problem?

Should the internet be automatically accessible after following the startup wizard, or is their something else I need to configure?


----------



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Interestingly enough the manual states...

"The ASA 5505 comes with a default configuration that includes the necessary address translation rule. Unless you want to change the IP address of the inside interface, you do not need to configure any settings to allow inside clients to access the Internet."

... However I haven't changed the IP address of the inside interface, all I have done is follow through the wizard entering the appropriate details where asked, such as public IP etc...

:sigh:


----------

